# Starcraft 2 Thread



## salvage-this (Apr 3, 2011)

Hey everyone.  Thought I would get a Starcraft 2 thread up.  

So what strategies are people playing?  I'm trying to learn as much as I can so I can finally get out of the bronze league.


----------



## Foodang (Apr 3, 2011)

I was between 3-6 in platinum before the reset I couldn't get into diamond and now after my placement match which i lost they threw me into diamond rank 47. And Ive actually been doing pretty good i got down to rank 23 diamond. I try to play 2-3 games a day but I ALWAYS watch the GSL. Ive been playing as zerg and yes terran is imbalanced. I try to fast expand whenever I can and either switch into high econ zergling/bane or go for muta.


----------



## salvage-this (Apr 3, 2011)

I wish that I had enough bandwidth at school to watch the GSL or Day 9. We get a gig a day so if I watch an episode I usually go over for the day and get an email yelling at me 

I just started a month ago.  I play as protoss and I go with the usual build with stalkers, chargelots and either colossi or void rays and carriers.  I am still learning the other tech trees as well as trying to learn how to use multiple armies at once.  I generally get one huge army and go take him out all at once.  

I really want to learn Zerg too but that seems way harder and I am still having quite a bit of trouble moving up in the ranks.


----------



## Manakore (Apr 3, 2011)

I am yet to play a ranked match, since I mainly play custom games (Tower Defense or Tug of War mainly).  However, once I learn some more strategy I can't wait to start ranked matches.


----------



## Demilich (Apr 3, 2011)

To be honest, there is no one strategy to Starcraft. Scouting, and then building and producing according to what you have scouted in your opponents base is the best strategy. Scouting normally being one of your SCV's, drone's, or probe's entering the enemy base to retrieve information. The first 10 minutes of scouting is crucial to any Starcraft match. Blindly attacking your opponent is suicide at best, and rarely works. The pro's "always" scout. And when they don't scout, they don't "usually" do so well. "Turtling", or sitting in your base and macroing large amounts of units and hoping to win is also normally a fail tactic. Also, Terran is not imbalanced.

Best way to understand what I'm talking about is watching the pro's play:

http://www.youtube.com/user/HDstarcraft


----------



## salvage-this (Apr 3, 2011)

I do scout for with probes in the beginning but I rarely get any info out of it.  Observers a bit later in the game help me figure out what tech tree to work on.


----------



## Demilich (Apr 3, 2011)

salvage-this said:


> I do scout for with probes in the beginning but I rarely get any info out of it.  Observers a bit later in the game help me figure out what tech tree to work on.



You rarely get any info out of scouting from the 2:00 to 5:00 range? For example, if the enemy is building Marines and Marauders, zerglings or roaches, building an early Refinery, expanding, etc, you can't find a good unit combo to build as a way to immediately gain an advantage? For me, I've found it's crucial. Not that I'm an expert lolz I just found it's easier to know what the opponent is brewing in the early game so that I'm ahead. I used to be terrible when I just built a bunch of units lolz


----------



## tlarkin (Apr 3, 2011)

I was gold/plat before the reset.  Sort of burned out on it now.   Haven't really played that much or well the last few games.

I play random, so I play all races.   My favorite combos/builds are (after scouting of course)

Marines/siege tanks/medvacs + upgrades

speedlots, stalkers, immortals, phoenix

speedlings, hyrdas, banes, ultras

I typically send a scout out almost immediately and hide them someone near the enemies base.  Then around the 3 minute mark I queue up like 500 Click moves around the base patrolling everything.  So I can see what they are building.  I also like to pump out basic troops fast, so I can push at the 5 to 6 minute mark if I have to.  

I just love marines with siege tanks.  I love baiting my enemy in, or dropping them with medvacs.  Siege tanks make great defense too.  Also, always build detection.  If you don't have detection I will have ghosts, roaches, or dark templars in your base asap.  That is one thing I always scout, is if they have detection.  I also always get up detection as fast as possible.  If I am playing a team game with or as protoss I will make lots of observers and send them with my allies.


----------



## Demilich (Apr 3, 2011)

tlarkin said:


> I was gold/plat before the reset.  Sort of burned out on it now.   Haven't really played that much or well the last few games.
> 
> I play random, so I play all races.   My favorite combos/builds are (after scouting of course)
> 
> ...



Basically all of what you said I love doing. My friend and I played many 2v2's at first, however, he kept wanting to stay in his base and turtle with Protoss, just macroing tons of Voidrays and photon cannons, hoping the enemy doesn't attack, and hoping to win. He got tired of losing quite fast, and quit lol not to say I didn't have faults as well. Now I'm doing 1v1's. But yeah, constantly being aware of what your opponent is doing is key for sure, especially when they don't have detection.


----------



## tlarkin (Apr 3, 2011)

Playing as random I lost a lot of ladder matches in the beginning since I wasn't the best with all three races.  However, after enough practice I got better and I think knowing how to play each one is good to counter against it.

The thing you gotta watch out for is fast expand in team games.  It can be risky but if you fast expand quick enough you can not only bust out your army fast, but you can also grade fast.  I won so many games due to my opponent not fully upgrading their units.

I always have multiple upgrade structures going at some point in time to run multiple upgrades simultaneously.


----------



## Demilich (Apr 3, 2011)

tlarkin said:


> Playing as random I lost a lot of ladder matches in the beginning since I wasn't the best with all three races.  However, after enough practice I got better and I think knowing how to play each one is good to counter against it.
> 
> The thing you gotta watch out for is fast expand in team games.  It can be risky but if you fast expand quick enough you can not only bust out your army fast, but you can also grade fast.  I won so many games due to my opponent not fully upgrading their units.
> 
> I always have multiple upgrade structures going at some point in time to run multiple upgrades simultaneously.



Ah yes, I often forget about upgrades lolz


----------



## emac227 (Apr 3, 2011)

i could use people to play with if anyone is interested, im not very good tho lol


----------



## tlarkin (Apr 3, 2011)

emac227 said:


> i could use people to play with if anyone is interested, im not very good tho lol



I really like doing 2v2 and sometimes 3v3.  I will play 4v4 to mess around and try out new tactics but 4v4 is really just noob city as it is near impossible to get teams to work together and if all 4 attack one ally, people don't realize no matter how good you are you cannot defend against 4 players.

1v1 is fun, but to be honest I like the idea of having a teammate or two.  The top 3v3 diamond team is like 150 wins and only 6 losses.  I bet they are a freaking awesome team!


----------



## epidemik (Apr 3, 2011)

I never really got the hang of multiplayer. Haven't had enough time to dedicate to the game recently but I did find that looking at various build orders and modifying them slightly to my play style drastically improved my skills. 

While the video tutorials/explanations/commentated games are extremely helpful, you can find "build orders" in a text format online and then try them out vs the CPU to see what works for you since it sounds like your bandwidth is limited.


Anyone, feel free to shoot me a PM if you want to play some time. I'm *really* bad and haven't played online since winter break but I'd be down for a game sometime. Its a game I plan on getting better at (probably this summer) haha.


----------



## emac227 (Apr 3, 2011)

anyone wanting to play sometime PM me and ill add you


----------



## salvage-this (Apr 3, 2011)

I scout right after my first pilon and I can usually get a decent idea of the first few units but I usually get taken out before I can get a lot of good information.  I probably just need to use my probe better.  I can see the obvious things like if they are going go mass marienes or rushing with zerglings.  I am still learning how to get a stronger push earlier in the game so it doesn't come to 2 massive armies attacking each other in the middle of the map.

I play 2v2 and 3v3 with some friends that are both in the diamond league.  It's kinda nice to see them play so I can get some ideas for when I play 1v1.

I am also up for playing if people want to. You should be able to find me under OhHamburgers.  Just let me know who you are.


----------



## SuperDuperMe (Apr 3, 2011)

how is this game, i mean i dont want to blasphemise but the gfx look rubbish, how is the ganmeplay though, i skipped on the first and have heard a lot of hype about both of them.
how does it compare to DoW, as that is my fave rts of all time


----------



## Manakore (Apr 3, 2011)

mikeb2817 said:


> how is this game, i mean i dont want to blasphemise but the gfx look rubbish, how is the ganmeplay though, i skipped on the first and have heard a lot of hype about both of them.
> how does it compare to DoW, as that is my fave rts of all time



Well it is generally considered the best rts ever (or franchise).  If you have ever played a Blizzard game you should know that it is a quality game with constant updates.  It has a very competitive community and an excellent map builder.  There are new custom games everyday, thus ensuring a new experience every day if you play custom matches (i.e. tug of war, DOTA, tower defense, or w.e random thing someone creates)  The campaign is excellent as well.


----------



## emac227 (Apr 3, 2011)

salvage-this said:


> I scout right after my first pilon and I can usually get a decent idea of the first few units but I usually get taken out before I can get a lot of good information.  I probably just need to use my probe better.  I can see the obvious things like if they are going go mass marienes or rushing with zerglings.  I am still learning how to get a stronger push earlier in the game so it doesn't come to 2 massive armies attacking each other in the middle of the map.
> 
> I play 2v2 and 3v3 with some friends that are both in the diamond league.  It's kinda nice to see them play so I can get some ideas for when I play 1v1.
> 
> I am also up for playing if people want to. You should be able to find me under OhHamburgers.  Just let me know who you are.


you add people with email addresses


----------



## SuperDuperMe (Apr 3, 2011)

Manakore said:


> Well it is generally considered the best rts ever (or franchise).  If you have ever played a Blizzard game you should know that it is a quality game with constant updates.  It has a very competitive community and an excellent map builder.  There are new custom games everyday, thus ensuring a new experience every day if you play custom matches (i.e. tug of war, DOTA, tower defense, or w.e random thing someone creates)  The campaign is excellent as well.



yeh i played warcraft, i was pratically obesseed with that when i was a kid, couldnt put it down for a bout a year

i may give it a go, is there a demo anywhere?


----------



## Microtomer (Apr 3, 2011)

mikeb2817 said:


> i may give it a go, is there a demo anywhere?



I don't know of a demo, but the game comes with two guest 7 day guest passes. Mine are gone but I would expect someone on here still has one.

Anyway, if anyone wants to practice some 1v1 or play some 2v2s PM me. I play toss.


----------



## salvage-this (Apr 3, 2011)

emac227 said:


> you add people with email addresses



Ah right.  I'm so used to Steam.  Well PM me and we can play some matches.

@mikeb2817
I have an extra pass so if you want you can have it.


----------



## SuperDuperMe (Apr 4, 2011)

do you have to pay to play?

what are the seven day passes for lol, like i said iv only heard the hype so i dont get much about the game but it sound s like a fun game


----------



## Aastii (Apr 4, 2011)

mikeb2817 said:


> do you have to pay to play?
> 
> what are the seven day passes for lol, like i said iv only heard the hype so i dont get much about the game but it sound s like a fun game



You buy the game, but you don't have to pay to play. The trials are there as demo's


----------



## SuperDuperMe (Apr 4, 2011)

ahhh, how big are the demo donwloads?


----------



## Aastii (Apr 4, 2011)

mikeb2817 said:


> ahhh, how big are the demo donwloads?



It is a trial, so it is the full game but for a limited time, rater than forever. It isn't a demo per se, like I said it is there as a demo, which doesn't mean it IS a demo


----------



## SuperDuperMe (Apr 4, 2011)

ahh i get you, hmm i may buy it. 

seems like it could be cool to pass the hours

on the gameplay side, is it more like resource managing and army building or a company of heroes style game?


----------



## Manakore (Apr 4, 2011)

mikeb2817 said:


> ahh i get you, hmm i may buy it.
> 
> seems like it could be cool to pass the hours
> 
> on the gameplay side, is it more like resource managing and army building or a company of heroes style game?



Resource managing and building

However, the custom games made by the community can play completely different.  This allows for something new all of the time and completely different gameplay. 

There is a custom game that is the entire continent of Europe and it is played like risk.  It is quite fun.  However, tug of war game variants are my favorite.


----------



## SuperDuperMe (Apr 4, 2011)

Manakore said:


> Resource managing and building
> 
> However, the custom games made by the community can play completely different.  This allows for something new all of the time and completely different gameplay.
> 
> There is a custom game that is the entire continent of Europe and it is played like risk.  It is quite fun.  However, tug of war game variants are my favorite.




i prfer the resource managing way of playing, i think its a lot more true to the genre, DoW2 is good but it hasnt entertained me nearly as long as DoW did


----------



## Foodang (Apr 5, 2011)

fpsdanh@yahoo.com


----------



## salvage-this (Apr 6, 2011)

I watched last nights daily on working with standard play.  I got a lot of good ideas about scouting and keeping pressure on the opponent.  I'm still trying to learn when is the good time to pull back and when is a better time to attack.


----------



## Microtomer (Apr 7, 2011)

salvage-this said:


> I watched last nights daily on working with standard play.  I got a lot of good ideas about scouting and keeping pressure on the opponent.  I'm still trying to learn when is the good time to pull back and when is a better time to attack.



That's one of the hardest things to get. Something that mostly just has to come from experience. Although if you have some timings down to attack it can be a bit easier, because your army will always be about the same size so you only have to gauge the size and composition of their army when attacking.

A strong push that I used through most of platinum was a 3 gate robo, and pushing/expanding once I had two colossi with range.


----------



## Manakore (Apr 7, 2011)

Has anyone played Blizzard's customgame star jeweled or the tug of war custom called battlecraft?  Both of these modes are extremely addicting.  You guys should try them out if you get tired of the normal play, or just want a quick round of SCII.


----------



## emac227 (Apr 15, 2011)

Manakore said:


> Has anyone played Blizzard's customgame star jeweled or the tug of war custom called battlecraft?  Both of these modes are extremely addicting.  You guys should try them out if you get tired of the normal play, or just want a quick round of SCII.


yeah they have some good custom games


----------



## 1337dingo (Apr 15, 2011)

i haven't played in AGES ay,


----------



## Turbo10 (Apr 17, 2011)

i dont understand why Starcraft 2 is SO AMAZING and has AMAZING reviews, im not starting a flame war or anything but its like people are blind to the fact that there are thousands of other RTS's that are so much better than starcraft. Starcraft 2 is exactly the same as warcraft 3 but in a starcraft universe, warcraft 3 was alright but come on think of every other rts. Command and conquer games, supreme commander, dawn of war,total war, sins of a solar empire etc. They are so much better than starcraft 2, starcraft 2 has a pitiful amount of units and is just boring. Blah blah blah /rant


----------



## Aastii (Apr 17, 2011)

I've not played Starcraft 2, but does it have hero units?

If so, that is what made WC3 better than C&C for me, that and I am in love with the lore of the Warcraft universe (hence the depressive state after Cata when it all got obliterated ), and then I will be able to easily understand why SC2 is looked upon so highly


----------



## Turbo10 (Apr 17, 2011)

Aastii said:


> I've not played Starcraft 2, but does it have hero units?
> 
> If so, that is what made WC3 better than C&C for me, that and I am in love with the lore of the Warcraft universe (hence the depressive state after Cata when it all got obliterated ), and then I will be able to easily understand why SC2 is looked upon so highly



like ones you can level up in warcraft 3? no it doesnt or not that I am aware of, i didnt really play much of starcraft 2 i wish i could sell it


----------



## emac227 (Apr 17, 2011)

it has heroes in campaign not online tho


----------



## Ramodkk (Apr 17, 2011)

Turbo10 said:


> i dont understand why Starcraft 2 is SO AMAZING and has AMAZING reviews, im not starting a flame war or anything but its like people are blind to the fact that there are thousands of other RTS's that are so much better than starcraft. Starcraft 2 is exactly the same as warcraft 3 but in a starcraft universe, warcraft 3 was alright but come on think of every other rts. Command and conquer games, supreme commander, dawn of war,total war, sins of a solar empire etc. They are so much better than starcraft 2, starcraft 2 has a pitiful amount of units and is just boring. Blah blah blah /rant





Turbo10 said:


> like ones you can level up in warcraft 3? no it doesnt or not that I am aware of, i didnt really play much of starcraft 2 i wish i could sell it



No, Starcraft 2 is not just like Warcraft 3. Starcraft 2 is way beyond more powerful in every way. Starcraft 2's Map Editor is on a different league. There's a lot more potential to make custom maps/games. And yes, Starcraft 2 does have leveling heroes. They're just not used in the campaign or melee maps, but they are possible to make in custom maps/games. Not countering your rant or anything, cause it wasn't even a rant , it's just your opinion.


----------



## Turbo10 (Apr 17, 2011)

Ramomar said:


> No, Starcraft 2 is not just like Warcraft 3. Starcraft 2 is way beyond more powerful in every way. Starcraft 2's Map Editor is on a different league. There's a lot more potential to make custom maps/games. And yes, Starcraft 2 does have leveling heroes. They're just not used in the campaign or melee maps, but they are possible to make in custom maps/games. Not countering your rant or anything, cause it wasn't even a rant , it's just your opinion.



meh still dont see what all the fuss is about


----------



## 1337dingo (Apr 18, 2011)

played again, damn playing protoss is so fun, i just bulk make star gates early on stick a a pilon near the enemy base, make 20 ish of those first units and they dont have enough to counter it, if they do i make more coz when all my men are dead i can make 20 more , but you need bulk workers to have enough crys


----------



## salvage-this (Jul 29, 2011)

Season 3 just started.  Where did you get placed?  I finally moved up to silver playing as random.


----------



## Bananapie (Jul 29, 2011)

I absolutely love Starcraft 2, but being absolutely horrible at it, I get frustrated early and stop playing. 

Really need to find someone who is willing to help me out in custom games or something, with strategy.

Any takers? haha


----------



## bcoffee20 (Jul 30, 2011)

Hey i just got this finally and for some reason when i was going through tutorials my computer crashed and just turned off. What settings would you guys recommend for my sig rig?


----------



## NyxCharon (Jul 30, 2011)

dunno if anyone in here is interested in MLG, but there's a live event all weekend, I've been watching halo and cod, but there's two starcraft feeds up if anyone wanted to watch as well
http://pro.majorleaguegaming.com/live/starcraft_2_red


----------



## DCIScouts (Jul 30, 2011)

bcoffee20 said:


> Hey i just got this finally and for some reason when i was going through tutorials my computer crashed and just turned off. What settings would you guys recommend for my sig rig?



Should be able to max out your settings, I believe that I have and don't have quite as good specs as you...


----------



## tlarkin (Jul 31, 2011)

I am ranked gold, usually all around.  So far in this season only been playing 4v4 to warm up.  Though I just play casually.  Team games are very frustrating though


----------



## Bananapie (Aug 1, 2011)

tlarkin said:


> I am ranked gold, usually all around.  So far in this season only been playing 4v4 to warm up.  Though I just play casually.  Team games are very frustrating though



Team games are so fun though when playing with people in real life. Me and my buddy hangout with each other and do 2v2's... winning 90% of them. 1v1 though, I am useless... and the rest, pretty much get dominated. 2v2 is the only place where I can hold my own, and that is with my buddy. Idk why haha.


----------



## epidemik (Aug 2, 2011)

I was trying to do team games with a guy in my dorm last year and we were just getting destroyed. Hes a gold and I was a decent bronze (ranked 1st but didn't play enough to bump up) and we got destroyed in 2v2s, even in bronze. I think we were doing something very wrong. Haha it was fun playing with him in the room though.


----------



## tlarkin (Aug 2, 2011)

In team games it is all about the 6 minute push.  Rushing may get you something but if it fails economically you are screwed.  You can fast expo and fast tech, but if they build units you will lose.

Team games are horrid because no one is ever on the same page (for randoms) and there is always someone that thinks rushing T3 units off the bat is a good idea and it is not.


----------



## accessoriesguy (Aug 3, 2011)

tlarkin said:


> Team games are horrid because no one is ever on the same page (for randoms) and there is always someone that thinks rushing T3 units off the bat is a good idea and it is not.



This made my day


----------



## MrSleepin (Aug 3, 2011)

well if you guys like to play team games, that's just about all i do... and it seems like all of last season's teams that i played on, have flaked off! 

MrSleepin...314


----------



## Microtomer (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm always down for team games, customs, or even some practice 1v1s. 

Add me, FunGuy.607


----------



## DarthBrownie (Sep 8, 2011)

Its been a month or 2 since I've played Starcraft 2 but you really only do team games with people you know in real life or know for quite some time to win good games (not BS all in/rush).


----------



## tlarkin (Sep 9, 2011)

All in is funny though.  I play random and sometimes when I am zerg I got all in banelings....I just wish I could see my opponents face when 100+ banelings roll through their bio ball, haha


----------



## salvage-this (Sep 9, 2011)

Somehow I am guessing that it looks something like this





Playing Random I rolled Zerg 5 times in a row   Good thing it seems to be the race that I am the best at.  

I just got done with a ZvZ that I contaminated the expos to gain almost a 100 food advantage.  It's amazing how well it worked.  Granted I am in silver, so not the best of players.  Still I am happy with the outcome.


----------



## tlarkin (Sep 9, 2011)

I don't play 1v1 really at all this season, I play almost all team games.  I usually don't ever go all in, just when I want to screw around and do something funny.

Last time a guy went all in against me (with marines) I simply built colossi and destroyed him hard core.  Especially with sentries shielding up and blocking the rines


----------

